# GCC Expert 24 Dealers



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

After looking at a lot of options for entry level vinyl cutters, we are leaning to the GCC Expert 24. We will use it mainly for t-shirt decoration and simple car signs, and want a 24" for the possibility of being able to do larger storefront window designs. My question has more to do with dealers. I don't like Ebay for this type of purchase, so for those of you with the GCC - Who did you buy from and are you happy with the customer service?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

lisa[USER=21705 said:


> @sewon[/USER]lisa;823398]After looking at a lot of options for entry level vinyl cutters, we are leaning to the GCC Expert 24. We will use it mainly for t-shirt decoration and simple car signs, and want a 24" for the possibility of being able to do larger storefront window designs. My question has more to do with dealers. I don't like Ebay for this type of purchase, so for those of you with the GCC - Who did you buy from and are you happy with the customer service?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike




Hi there, im also interested in this and have been looking at this website 

GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer

Problem is, i cant find prices anyway and needs to be able to get to me in the United Kingdom :/

thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought mine from Imprintables.....Sent an email, made PayPal payment, they shipped.....So never really had much dealings with customer service....There was a price increase so some dealers are selling for higher prices than others....

But if the Cut 3000 deal from Imprintables in still available, why buy a cutter when you can get one for free....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

GCC has dealers in UK.....Send them an email and they will point you in the right direction.....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

another authorized dealer is Home Page You might check and see who is closest to you as that could effect shipping. And as stated above, customer service is a prime consideration


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with Charles. His recommendation on a site is great. The customer service from Roger is next to none. Do NOT always go with the lowest price. There are other things you have to think about.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Charles wheres that website located?


Royster, it the GCC made my graphtec? and have you had any problems with the plotter? How do you rate it?
What country are you located in too Royster and how much did you pay?

many thanks all


regards

Ryan


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll butt in. Just click on the home page in Charles's reply and it will take you right there. Yes the GCC is made by Graphtec.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where does someone get the idea GCC is made by Graphtec.....Not as far as I know.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you you really need customer service to buy a 400.00 plotter?.....With apologies to Roger I will go with the best price and use the 20.00 or 50.00 I save to feed my own family...


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Where does someone get the idea GCC is made by Graphtec.....Not as far as I know.....


I believed it was but guess not?

Where are you located Royster and how much did you get yours for?

Many thanks,


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am in Canada and I got a 390.00 package from Imprintables...It included shipping (to a US address), 10 yards of sign vinyl, 10 yards of heat transfer vinyl and a weeder.....


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I am in Canada and I got a 390.00 package from Imprintables...It included shipping (to a US address), 10 yards of sign vinyl, 10 yards of heat transfer vinyl and a weeder.....




Thanks for the reply Royster.

Wow thats a really good price, im getting quoted for the e Expert 24 £635.50 :O

How much can i get it from elsewhere? England hopefully.

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow......Not sure how a 400.00 machine has that high of price on the other side of the pond....

And I now understand the confusion about Graphtec.....It seems that in the UK, they sell the Expert 24.... Expert 24 - Cutters


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Crazy money compared to what you paid :O


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Unfortunately I cannot help anyone outside of the US but you can get the Cut 3000 program (GCC Bengal) for almost free with this t-shirt forums exclusive offer http://www.t-shirtforums.com/preferred-vendor-introductions/t138765-3.html#post823486


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

lisa[USER=21705 said:


> @sewon[/USER]lisa;823398]After looking at a lot of options for entry level vinyl cutters, we are leaning to the GCC Expert 24. We will use it mainly for t-shirt decoration and simple car signs, and want a 24" for the possibility of being able to do larger storefront window designs. My question has more to do with dealers. I don't like Ebay for this type of purchase, so for those of you with the GCC - Who did you buy from and are you happy with the customer service?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Hi,

Im just wondering if you found anywhere here in the UK? Im starting to look for a larger cutter and any info would be great. TIA


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I know I am very late in posting this lol but I bought mine from Magic Cut which is just outside Oxford the service and advice we got was second to none.


----------

